# tire size



## tikicruiser (Sep 12, 2015)

What's the biggest tire you can stuff into a middleweight frame without fender's?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 13, 2015)

Who's middle weight frame.  With Schwinn you can in general get balloon 26 x 2.125 tires in but it very close.  I have gotten that same size into Murray Liner series frames.  Roger


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 13, 2015)

A Columbia straight bar? If I move the rear wheel all the way back does that give us anymore room?


----------

